# Sks sauerland marathon 2011



## MTB-Grafschaft (12. August 2011)

*MTB-MARATHON*
Am 20. August startet für Mountainbiker in Schmallenberg-Grafschaft wieder der SKS SAUERLAND MARATHON. Zur Auswahl stehen bei dem traditionsreichen Marathon *drei Distanzen* über *47, 59 und 109 Kilometer* durchs Mittelgebirge des Schmallenberger Sauerlands. Dabei sind für die Fahrerinnen und Fahrer *1.195, 1.545 oder 2.880 Höhenmeter* mit dem Mountainbike zu bewältigen. (Start 09:50 Uhr)

Hier findet Ihr die aktuellen Streckenpläne:












*SCHÜLER-RENNEN*
Zusätzlich gibt es ein Rennen für Kinder und Jugendliche der Klassen U11  U15 über 8,2km im Bereich desStartgeländes. (Start 10:00 Uhr)

*ANMELDUNG*
Anmeldungen werden noch bis zu 17.08.2011 unter www.sauerland-marathon.comentgegen genommen. In der Startgebühr von 27,00 EUR (15,00 EUR) enthalten sind neben einer gefüllten Starter-Tasche auch einTeilnehmer-T-Shirt und eine reichhaltige Verpflegung entlang derStrecke. 


*GEWINNSPIEL*
Weiter verlosen die Veranstalter der DJK Grafschaft und des SC Wilzenberg unter allen Gewinnspielteilnehmern hochwertige Preise u.a. der Firmen *SKS*, *FALKE* und des *EUROPA-PARK*. Weitere Informationen findet Ihr online unter www.Radsport-Grafschaft.de.  

Wir freuen uns auf Euer Kommen!


----------



## MTB-Grafschaft (12. August 2011)




----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Domme02 (12. August 2011)

bin gespannt was ihr so für eine strecke auf die beine stellt....


----------



## Berrrnd (12. August 2011)

das wird eine schöne quälerei!

hoffentlich spielt das wetter wieder mit.


----------



## MTB-Grafschaft (12. August 2011)

Hier könnt Ihr Euch das Video zum SKS SAUERLAND MARATHON 2010 anschauen:
[nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cBmG6hEJTUo"]SKS-Sauerland-Marathon 2010      - YouTube[/nomedia]


----------



## Honigblume (12. August 2011)

Ich wünsche mir genauso tolles Wetter wie letztes Jahr


----------



## MTB-Grafschaft (13. August 2011)

Füge den »SKS SAUERLAND MARATHON« bei Facebook zu Deinen Favoriten hinzu und bleibe immer auf dem Laufenden: Termine, Streckenpläne, Bilder und Gewinnspielinfos. Klicke hier auf »gefällt mir«.


----------



## mäcpomm (13. August 2011)

Ist der Marathon Einsteigergeeignet?


----------



## MTB-Grafschaft (13. August 2011)

mäcpomm schrieb:


> Ist der Marathon Einsteigergeeignet?


 
Die 47km-Runde eignet sich mit ihren knapp 1.200 Höhenmeter sehr gut für Einsteiger. Wir bieten Dir dabei verschiedene Getränke- und Verpflegungsstationen mit Obst, Kuchen und Riegeln an, an denen Du auch einmal verweilen kannst, so die Beine schwer sind. 

Echte Erholung findest Du dann bei uns im Ziel: Eine "Ziel-Verpflegung", Kaffee und Kuchen und warme Speisen warten auf Dich - und auf Deine müden Beine das Physiotherapie-Team  vom 'Grafschafter Therapiehaus', gleich im Untergeschoss der Schützenhalle.

Damit Du Dir die Kräfte gut einteilen kannst, schaue Dir unseren Streckenplan mit seinem Höhenprofil schon einmal an. Es empfiehlt sich, das Höhenprofil auszudrucken und um den Lenkervorbau zu kleben. So weißt Du, wann welcher Berg noch kommen wird... 

Viel Spaß und gute Fahrt!


----------



## mäcpomm (13. August 2011)

Sorry falsch gefragt. Bin im Kellerwald die 80km  gefahren und hatte konditionell keine Probleme. Da ich nicht so der Abfahren bin wollte ich eher wissen wie technisch die Strecken sind.


----------



## MTB-Grafschaft (13. August 2011)

mäcpomm schrieb:


> Sorry falsch gefragt. Bin im Kellerwald die 80km  gefahren und hatte konditionell keine Probleme. Da ich nicht so der Abfahren bin wollte ich eher wissen wie technisch die Strecken sind.


 

Die Abfahrten bestehen in der Regel aus gut fahrbaren Schotter- und Forstwegen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MTB-Grafschaft (14. August 2011)




----------



## e.biemold (14. August 2011)

mäcpomm schrieb:


> Sorry falsch gefragt. Bin im Kellerwald die 80km  gefahren und hatte konditionell keine Probleme. Da ich nicht so der Abfahren bin wollte ich eher wissen wie technisch die Strecken sind.


 
Die streckes des Sauerland Marathons ist einfacher dann der Kellerwald Marathon.


----------



## MTB-Grafschaft (15. August 2011)




----------



## MTB-Grafschaft (15. August 2011)

Die aktuelle *Wettervorhersage* für den *»SKS SAUERLAND MARATHON«* 
(Wird bis zum 20. August 2011 tgl. aktualisiert)


----------



## MTB-Grafschaft (15. August 2011)

Hier findet Ihr ergänzend zu den Streckenplänen oben die Einführungsrunde (Rennkurs U11 - U15):


----------



## MTB-Grafschaft (16. August 2011)

© Armin M. Küstenbrück​


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Frido Froehlich (16. August 2011)

Hello,

irgendwie finde ich es nicht...

Die Orte für die Verpflegungsstellen sind ja angegeben, aber wieviele Kilometer hat man denn bis dahin abgestrampelt?

Gruß

Frido


----------



## mäcpomm (16. August 2011)

Hallo,

kann man irgendwo die Ergebnisse der letzten Jahre nachlesen?


----------



## Berrrnd (16. August 2011)

die vom letzten jahr stehen in der ausschreibung.


----------



## mäcpomm (16. August 2011)

Danke. 
Mittel- oder Langstrecke werden vor Ort gewählt?


----------



## kingberger (16. August 2011)

Wie sieht denn die Strecke dort aus, wenn es am Vortag viel geregnet hat (soll es ja am Freitag laut eurer Vorhersage)? Wird das dann die heftigste Schlammschacht oder hält sich das auf Grund des hohen Anteils von Forstautobahnen noch in Grenzen? ;-)


----------



## MTB-Grafschaft (16. August 2011)

Die *Verpflegungssstationen* befinden sich entlang der Strecke an den Kilometerpunkten 23, 51, 66, 81, 95 sowie im Ziel.


----------



## MTB-Grafschaft (16. August 2011)

mäcpomm schrieb:


> Danke.
> Mittel- oder Langstrecke werden vor Ort gewählt?



Auswahlmöglichkeit zur *Langstrecke *besteht* bei der Zieleinfahrt *der Mittelstrecke im Rahmen des Zeitlimits.


----------



## MTB-Grafschaft (16. August 2011)

mäcpomm schrieb:


> Hallo, kann man irgendwo die Ergebnisse der letzten Jahre nachlesen?




HIER findest Du auch die *Ergebnisse und Zeiten der Vorjahre*.


----------



## MTB-Grafschaft (16. August 2011)

kingberger schrieb:


> Wie sieht denn die Strecke dort aus, wenn es am Vortag viel geregnet hat (soll es ja am Freitag laut eurer Vorhersage)? Wird das dann die heftigste Schlammschacht oder hält sich das auf Grund des hohen Anteils von Forstautobahnen noch in Grenzen? ;-)




Die Strecke sollte nicht all zu tief werden.


----------



## Frido Froehlich (16. August 2011)

Hello,

ich überlege von der Kurzdistanz auf die Mitteldistanz zu wechseln...ist eine Ummeldung am Samstag noch möglich? Oder vorher? Oder wie? Oder was? 

Gruß

Frido


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MTB-Grafschaft (17. August 2011)

© Armin M. Küstenbrück





© Armin M. Küstenbrück


----------



## MTB-Grafschaft (18. August 2011)

© Armin M. Küstenbrück


----------



## MTB-Grafschaft (18. August 2011)

Frido Froehlich schrieb:


> Hello, ich überlege von der Kurzdistanz auf die Mitteldistanz zu wechseln...ist eine Ummeldung am Samstag noch möglich?


 
Ist gar kein Problem. Einfach den Kollegen der Startnummernausgabe den Änderungswunsch am Freitagnachmittag oder Samstagmorgen mitteilen.


----------



## MTB-Grafschaft (18. August 2011)

Die Onlineanmeldung ist noch bis 24:00 Uhr möglich.
Die Startgebühr beträgt seit 0:00 Uhr inkl. Nachmeldegebühr 38,00 Euro.

Die Gewinner des Gewinnspiels werden am morgigen Freitag online bekanntgegeben.


----------



## stefan-79 (18. August 2011)

Hm, scheint wohl eine recht matschige Angelegenheit zu werden, wenn ich mal so aus dem Fenster schaue.


----------



## Berrrnd (18. August 2011)

och nö. mach keinen schei$$!

wollte eigentlich meine race-king drauf behalten.


----------



## mäcpomm (19. August 2011)

....und ich wollte den Race King Morgen montieren......


----------



## MTB-Grafschaft (19. August 2011)




----------



## Deleted 83484 (19. August 2011)

wie schaut's denn nun vor Ort aus????
Wie ist der Boden??


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dackmo (19. August 2011)

Ich lass ihn einfach druff! War zwar in Nordenau schon echt grenzwertig, aber was solls...
no risk no fun! 
Was würdet ihr Ortsansässigen denn aktuell empfehlen?


----------



## kingberger (19. August 2011)

Grunzi schrieb:


> wie schaut's denn nun vor Ort aus????
> Wie ist der Boden??



Das würde mich gerade auch brennend interessieren.


----------



## hefra (19. August 2011)

Raceking geht locker... ich werde mit WTB Semislick fahren. Ging auch in Nordenau super. Profil ist völlig überbewertet!


----------



## Domme02 (19. August 2011)

kenne die strecke zwar nicht aber wird wohl eh nur Waldautobahn wie die andere Marathons im Sauerland.
Ich hau mir nen Rocket Ron drauf....


----------



## M::::: (19. August 2011)

Die Forstwege in Grafschaft sind nur knapp unterhalb von Asphalt anzusiedeln. Da kann man immer mit jedem Reifen starten.


----------



## 3radfahrer (19. August 2011)

Ich hab den genoppten Nic draufgehauen! Wird wie immer klappen!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MTB-Grafschaft (20. August 2011)




----------



## mäcpomm (20. August 2011)

Na denn, bis gleich.


----------



## Steinie (20. August 2011)

War wie immer echt Geil!
Wie macht ihr das mit dem Wetter?
Ich war zwar nicht ganz in Form,aber bin nach 59Km ohne Panne ins Ziel

Besten Dank noch für die Uvex Brille 
Bis nächstes Jahr


----------



## mäcpomm (20. August 2011)

Gesund und ohne Panne bin ich auch durchgekommen. Im nächsten Jahr versuche ich es mal ohne Krämpfe.
Nach dem Kellerwald mein zweiter MTB-Marathon und es macht richtig Spaß.

Allen Helfern vielen Dank.


----------



## 3radfahrer (20. August 2011)

War echt wieder geil und habe meine Zeit um über 15 min verbessert! Danke!


----------



## Jäggi (20. August 2011)

Eine sehr schöne Veranstaltung, eine schöne Strecke ohne große Ansprüche (meine Erwartung war auch Sauerlandwaldautobahn). Grafschaft ist ein süßer Ort und das Wetter war fantastisch. Hat mir gut gefallen - bin im nächsten Jahr wieder dabei!


----------



## Carlos69 (20. August 2011)

Hat sich wieder gelohnt bei dem tollen Wetter.

Nächstes Jahr wieder dabei !

btw: Sind die Ergebnisse noch nicht Online ??


----------



## Honigblume (20. August 2011)

Den Anstieg nach der Verpflegung find ich zwar total doof ;-) dennoch wieder eine gelungene Veranstaltung mit toller Organisation, toller Starttasche, ausreichend Radwasch Plätzen (seid da echt vorbildlich), endlich wieder Waffeln (war schon auf Entzug), Kuchen war ebenfalls toll. 

Für mich auch ein tolles Ergebnis, konnte mich zum Vorjahr um 33 Minuten verbessern 

Nächstes Jahr gern wieder.


----------



## rener (20. August 2011)

war ne runde veranstaltung  und petrus  muß auch bei euch wohnen außerdem :gabs immer mal eine erfrischung von unten.es müßen diesmal doch einige mehr teilgenommen haben?habe trotz besserer zeit schlechtere platzierung!!!sch...            bis zum nächsten jahr.


----------



## Domme02 (20. August 2011)

schöner Marathon! und noch besseres Wetter  ist man gar nicht mehr gewohnt...
Ergebnis und Form auch supi. Platz 3 in meiner AK

Kritik kann auch hier rein und nicht nur auf eure Homepage oder?
- Einführungsrunde bitte auf breiteren Straßen, sonst müsste sie anders heißen 
- elektronische Zeitmessung wäre bei dem Preis angemessen, das schaffen auch andere Veranstalter
- bei der Startblockverteilung vllt. Gesamtwertung der Nutrixxion Trophy berücksichtigen. Das erspart vielen Fahrer gefährliche Situationen und schnelleren Fahrern das gefährliche und zeitraubende "Durchwühlen", oder kann man die starter nicht mal fragen wo sie stehen wollen? Ich denke das sehr viele von vornerein einen hinteren Platz haben wollen. Manche fühlen sich vorne oft deplatziert und sehen nicht grade glücklich aus auf der Einführungsrunde.

positiv:
- Wetter 
- Organisation, Parken, anmelden etc. top
- schöne Strecke, etwas mehr Trails wären aber lobenswert
- riesige Startertüte
- Zielbereich mit dem letzten Anstieg super gestaltet....Gänsehautfeeling
- super Bikewash...mal mit Druck und mehreren Scläuchen 
- Sicherheit, Absperrung der Strecke
- Landschaft


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Nevibikerin (20. August 2011)

Steinie schrieb:


> War wie immer echt Geil!
> Wie macht ihr das mit dem Wetter?
> Ich war zwar nicht ganz in Form,aber bin nach 59Km ohne Panne ins Ziel
> 
> ...



wenn es eine orange Uvex Brille ist dann ist des meine.


----------



## rener (20. August 2011)

deine brille hab ich bei km 47 links im graben liegen sehen,habe leider im rennfieber nicht angehalten um sie mitzunehmen.beim nächsten mal!!!(versprochen).....gruß Reiner


----------



## Peter88 (20. August 2011)

Nevibikerin schrieb:


> wenn es eine orange Uvex Brille ist dann ist des meine.



Ich glaube er hat sie beim Preisausschreiben gewonnen und nicht irgendwen gemopst


----------



## MTB-Grafschaft (21. August 2011)

Carlos69 schrieb:


> Sind die Ergebnisse noch nicht Online?


 
*Die Ergebnisse des »SKS SAUERLAND MARATHON 2011«*

Kurzstrecke Altersklassen [hier]
Mittelstrecke Altersklassen [hier]
Langstrecke Altersklassen [hier]

Kurzstrecke Gesamtwertung [hier]
Mittelstrecke Gesamtwertung [hier]
Langstrecke Gesamtwertung [hier]

Landesverbands-Meisterschaft NRW Mittelstrecke Altersklassen [hier]
Landesverbands-Meisterschaft NRW Langstrecke Altersklassen [hier]

U11-U15-Rennen [hier]


----------



## Steinie (21. August 2011)

Nevibikerin schrieb:


> wenn es eine orange Uvex Brille ist dann ist des meine.



Nee,hab ich beim Preisausschreiben gewonnen!


----------



## hefra (21. August 2011)

Wahnsinns Leistung Peter! Ich dachte ich höre nicht richtig als angekündigt wurde, dass du als 3. Gesamt erwartet wirst! Glückwunsch!

Ab ca. km 20 ging es bei mir auch gut und ich habe den letzten Berg das erste mal in meiner Kariere ohne Krämpfe überwunden. Die Platzierung war auch gut, ein Platz besser wäre vielleicht drin gewesen, mehr aber nicht. Wie immer eine gute Veranstaltung, ich bin gerne 3 mal im Jahr in Grafschaft! 

Eine kleine Verbesserungsmöglichkeit sehe ich aber, die Siegerehrung/Preisgeldausgabe könnte etwas frühzeitiger sein. Es gibt viele Fahrer die eine recht weite Anreise haben und sich freuen würden früher fahren zu können.

P.S. kann mir jemand sagen für was man diese Falke Unterhose aus der Startertüte gebrauchen kann außer zum Frauen abschrecken?


----------



## Nevibikerin (21. August 2011)

Peter88 schrieb:


> Ich glaube er hat sie beim Preisausschreiben gewonnen und nicht irgendwen gemopst




ok. dann sorry und Glückwunsch. Sie ist mir in der ersten Rund aus der Triotasche gefallen. Habe dann in der 2. Rund geschaut aber nicht mehr gefunden.


----------



## Peter88 (21. August 2011)

hefra schrieb:


> Wahnsinns Leistung Peter! Ich dachte ich höre nicht richtig als angekündigt wurde, dass du als 3. Gesamt erwartet wirst! Glückwunsch!
> 
> Ab ca. km 20 ging es bei mir auch gut und ich habe den letzten Berg das erste mal in meiner Kariere ohne Krämpfe überwunden. Die Platzierung war auch gut, ein Platz besser wäre vielleicht drin gewesen, mehr aber nicht. Wie immer eine gute Veranstaltung, ich bin gerne 3 mal im Jahr in Grafschaft!
> 
> ...



Danke Danke 
In der ersten runde habe ich mich aber ganz schön  Verpokert.. bis km 50 fühlte ich mich super stark und konnte zeitweise sogar Dano und die Mitteldistanz fahrenden Merida-Schulte Lünzum jungs abhängen.
Na ja in der 2ten runde bekam ich dann die Quitung dafür 
Dano und ein Stevens Fahrer zogen geschwind davon ( der spätere Sieger war in dem Moment schon 2,5min vor uns )
Nur aufgrund von technischen Problemen beim Stevens Fahrer rutsche ich dann noch auf Platz 3 vor.

Nächste Woche geht es im Harz weiter...
Der alte Mann (  ) aus dem Norden muss doch irgendwie zu bezwingen sein


----------



## Berrrnd (21. August 2011)

im ziel wurden mehrere brillen abgegeben.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Honigblume (21. August 2011)

hefra schrieb:


> P.S. kann mir jemand sagen für was man diese Falke Unterhose aus der Startertüte gebrauchen kann außer zum Frauen abschrecken?




Sei froh, daß du wenigstens weißt was du in der Tüte hattest, ich weiß nicht mal was das sein soll was bei mir drin war 
Ist kein Shirt, keine Hose und auf der Falke Webseite habe ich noch nichts entsprechendes gefunden


----------



## Berrrnd (21. August 2011)

ich habe eine 2/3 lange unterhose in pink bekommen.


----------



## Frido Froehlich (21. August 2011)

Hello,


Honigblume schrieb:


> Ist kein Shirt, keine Hose und auf der Falke Webseite habe ich noch nichts entsprechendes gefunden



das ist bestimmt das gleiche, was ich auch habe...zwei Armlinge, die über der Schulter verbunden sind. Keine Ahnung, wer so was braucht. Ich finds unpraktisch. Aber naja, vielleicht finde ich ja noch ´nen Abnehmer dafür (wenn ich die genaue Bezeichnung rausgefunden habe, um es zu bewerben  ).

Frido


----------



## Honigblume (21. August 2011)

Ja, genau!

Diese tolle Kleidungsstück so anzuziehen hat den meisten Sinn gehabt. Haben hier aber viel zu lachen gehabt als ich das Teil in div. Variationen an hatte


----------



## mäcpomm (21. August 2011)

Und wo sind die Bilder?


----------



## Sauerlandracer (21. August 2011)

... war top bei euch in Grafschaft !
Wofür dieses mintfarbene Falke Shirt ist weiß ich auch nicht. Die hatten bestimmt einen guten Grund die Shirts bei uns in die Tüten zu packen. Dann wurde Falke die endlich los


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dackmo (21. August 2011)

Ich hatte ne hautfarbene Unterhose in Größe S in der Tüte! Auch sehr sexy!


----------



## pollux8 (21. August 2011)

Da hat *Bram Rood* aus den Niederlanden uns Deutsche wieder gezeigt,das man in Holland mit strammer Kette fährt.
(*9 min* Vorsprung vor den zweiten.
Ist er denn jetzt besser wie Ramses Bekkenk????
Das wird sich spätesten beim 130km Beachmarathon in Hoek van Holland am 13.11.zeigen ob der Beachkönig Ramses Bekkenk durch Bram Rood entrohnt wird.


----------



## dackmo (21. August 2011)

Hab jetzt erst (wo ich nicht übers Telefon sondern am PC sitze und hier lese) gesehen, dass du(Peter) ja echt 3ter geworden bist. Super!! Gratulation!!!
Und das Ganze, ohne den Rahmen zu zerstören?! 

Ich habs jetzt auch mal in die TopTen in meiner AK geschafft. War ein schönes Rennen und toll organisiert.
Bis auf die hautfarbene Unterbuchse im Beutel! Hat mich doch viel Energie vorm Rennen gekostet. Allerdings hauptsächlich im Lachmuskelentwicklungsbereich. 

Was ich allerdings auch finde ist die zu verbessernde Einteilung der Fahrer in ihre Blöcke der Leistung nach und die Einführungsrunde über breitere Wege führen zu lassen.


----------



## Toblerone (21. August 2011)

da hab ich ja wohl Glück gehabt! Ich hab ein Langarmkompresionsshirt bekommen. Ist zwar 2 Nummern zu groß aber immerhin kein Frauenspezifisches Teil!

Zum Rennen: wie immer bestens organisiert. Bis auf ein Erlenmis das mir in der Abfahrt 5 km vorm Ziel widerfahren ist:
war recht schnell unterwegs als mir plötzlich ein Quad entgegen kam, und das in einer langezogenen Kurve. Ich sah mich schon in Vollkörpergips im Spital liegen! Gottseidank kamen ich und der Quadfahrer auf die selbe Idee nach rechts auszuweichen. War wirklich knapp und musste erstmal 5 min mein Herzschlag runterbringen. Das Adrenalin welches ich produziert habe, reicht für die nächsten Jahre. Frage mich was er da zu suchen hatte.


----------



## Berrrnd (21. August 2011)

pollux8 schrieb:


> Ist er denn jetzt besser wie Ramses Bekkenk????
> Das wird sich spätesten beim 130km Beachmarathon in Hoek van Holland am 13.11.zeigen ob der Beachkönig Ramses Bekkenk durch Bram Rood entrohnt wird.



ich schätze die beiden eigentlich gleich stark ein.
wer vorne ist, ist dann eigentlich nur abhängig von der tagesform.


----------



## Deleted 83484 (21. August 2011)

Reibungslose Veranstaltung!!!
Strecke war gut ausgeschildert, verfahren war unmöglich!
Verpflegungsstellen strategisch günstig!
Sehr leckerer Kuchen !!
Sehr nette Streckenposten!!

Mein Fazit: 

Bis 2012!!


----------



## Blut Svente (22. August 2011)

euer Gelummpe aus der Startertüte könnt ihr das nächste mal in eine vernünftige Zeitnahme investieren!
Alle Distanzen in einem Start auf die Strecke zu schicken ist SUPERSCHEIZZE!


----------



## hefra (22. August 2011)

Was ist bei dir denn schief gelaufen?


----------



## exobiologisch (22. August 2011)

Peter88 schrieb:


> Nächste Woche geht es im Harz weiter...
> Der alte Mann (  ) aus dem Norden muss doch irgendwie zu bezwingen sein


 

Mit oder ohne Starrgabel ?!


----------



## Berrrnd (22. August 2011)

mit, es sei denn peter baut in der woche noch schnell um.

denke ich aber nicht.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Peter88 (22. August 2011)

nur umbauen reicht da nicht  ich besitze seit fast 3 jahren keine federgabel mehr.
will ich auch gar nicht.
wenn federrung dann ein 29er 120mm touren fully oder so


----------



## exobiologisch (22. August 2011)

Aber Schierke ohne Federweg ist sicher nicht ohne.Hut ab ;-) Ich werd mir das dann mal live an der Strecke anschaun.


----------



## Peter88 (22. August 2011)

Ich war noch nie in schierke  

Zurück zum Thema:

Also ich fand die Zeitnahme gut. 
weder bei der Anmeldung gab es lange schlangen, weil erste der chip gelöscht werden musste oder was weiß ich.
auch die fahrzeit war beim mir richtig.

Also warum sollte man datasport oder ko. das geld in den Rachen werfen. Die kosten die durch eine Profi zeitnahme entstehen habe ich auch lange unterschätz.. 
__________________


----------



## Sauerlandracer (22. August 2011)

... bin so neugierig auf die Fotos ! ;-)


----------



## Blut Svente (22. August 2011)

startet einfach mal als nachmelder mit startnummer 616 aus dem letzten block da könnt ihr euch durch die jugendfahrer, die 47er, 58 und 109 auf einmal durchschieben. super orga sag ich da nur. hinten anstellen ist ja ok, aber alle auf einmal starten hat was von kirmesrennen


----------



## Berrrnd (22. August 2011)

warum stellst du dich denn mit nummer 616 nach ganz hinten?
warste vielleicht etwas spät dran?


----------



## Deleted 83484 (23. August 2011)

Blut Svente schrieb:


> startet einfach mal als nachmelder mit startnummer 616 aus dem letzten block da könnt ihr euch durch die jugendfahrer, die 47er, 58 und 109 auf einmal durchschieben. super orga sag ich da nur. hinten anstellen ist ja ok, aber alle auf einmal starten hat was von kirmesrennen




Für Deine Nachmeldung kann doch der Veranstalter nix !!!!

Melde Dich nächstes Jahr rchtzeitig an und alles ist hübsch !


----------



## e.biemold (23. August 2011)

pollux8 schrieb:


> Da hat *Bram Rood* aus den Niederlanden uns Deutsche wieder gezeigt,das man in Holland mit strammer Kette fährt.
> (*9 min* Vorsprung vor den zweiten.
> Ist er denn jetzt besser wie Ramses Bekkenk????
> Das wird sich spätesten beim 130km Beachmarathon in Hoek van Holland am 13.11.zeigen ob der Beachkönig Ramses Bekkenk durch Bram Rood entrohnt wird.


 
Sonntah hat Bram Rood auch noch der Zierenberg Marathon gewonnen . Im Zierenberg hat er nur 7 min Vorsprung. Ramses Bekkenk ist leider während der Trans Alp gestürzt und hat einen gebrochenes Schulter


----------



## Sauerlandracer (24. August 2011)

... schon traurig das nach 4 Tagen immer noch keine Fotos auf Sportograf eingestellt sind...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Domme02 (24. August 2011)

ja finde ich auch....waren wohl erstmal damit beschäftigt die Bilder von Rad am Ring und dem Christalp reinzustellen. Dagegen ist der Sauerland Mara ja eher was niedliches....


----------



## hefra (24. August 2011)

Blut Svente schrieb:


> startet einfach mal als nachmelder mit startnummer 616 aus dem letzten block da könnt ihr euch durch die jugendfahrer, die 47er, 58 und 109 auf einmal durchschieben. super orga sag ich da nur. hinten anstellen ist ja ok, aber alle auf einmal starten hat was von kirmesrennen



Wo ist das Problem? Wenn du schnell bist fährst du auf den ersten Kilometern nach vorne, wenn nicht kann es dir auch egal hinten zu starten... 

Ich habe den gleichen Spaß in Nordenau und letztes Jahr P-Weg gehabt, zugegeben dort war das Starterfeld kleiner. Aber man kann sich immer durch das Feld arbeiten. Klar kostet das unnötig Körner, aber dann musst du eben früher melden oder Lizenzklasse fahren (Wenn es denn einen eigenen Block gibt).

Wie willst du das Problem lösen? Soll jeder wie bei den Cyclassics oder so seinen erwarteten Schnitt angeben? Ich möchte nicht wissen wie viele dann einen 26er Schnitt angeben um vorne zu stehen 
Und Transpondermessung und Nettozeit ist der größte Quatsch da entsteht kein Rennen, dann können wir auch EZF fahren.


----------



## Berrrnd (24. August 2011)

hefra schrieb:


> Ich habe den gleichen Spaß in Nordenau und letztes Jahr P-Weg gehabt, zugegeben dort war das Starterfeld kleiner.



bei diesen beiden rennen bin ich als letzter gestartet. (absichtlich!)
beim p-weg hat es zu platz 41 auf der langstrecke gereicht und in nordenau war ich 36. auf der langstrecke.

da problem daran ist, dass man ab ca. der rennhälfte als einzelfahrer unterwegs ist.


----------



## pollux8 (24. August 2011)

e.biemold schrieb:


> Ramses Bekkenk ist leider während der Trans Alp gestürzt und hat einen gebrochenes Schulter








Dann wünschen wir *Ramses Bekkenk* gute Genesung,damit er beim Beachmarathon am 13.11 wieder mitfährt.
Ohne die Teilnahme von Beachkönig Ramses ,wäre das selbe wie eine nicht Teilnahme von *Robby Naish* bei einen Surf Event

http://www.beachbiking.nl/


----------



## Tranquile (10. Oktober 2011)

Hallo Zusammen,

gibt es die Strecke auch irgendwo als GPS Daten?

Gruss
Tranquile


----------



## mäcpomm (10. Oktober 2011)

59 km aus 2011

108km aus 2010


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------

